# What products have you backed up?



## gracie90 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if there is already a thread about this - if so then sorry!

  	I was sorting my backups today, and was wondering if anyone else buys multiples of their favourite products.
  	Do you think it's worth it? Do you only back up limited edition things?

  	Here's a quick pic of all of my backups, in a super stylish shoe box 





  	I tend to only buy lots of items that I will use every day, so my backups are mostly my favourite neutrals and some LE brushes:
  	MAC Marquise d' l/s x2
  	Topshop Rumour Has It l/s x1
  	MAC Stereo Rose x1
  	MAC MatchMaster foundation 1.0 x1 (I didn't mean to back this up, but I had a lot of problems with an order from Debenhams and they sent me an extra!)
  	Benefit Bad Girl e/l x1
  	MAC 179 brush x2
  	MAC 128 brush x1 (I use this and the 179 *every* day - they are my HG face brushes!)
  	Chanel Beige Lame e/s x2
  	MAC Stereo Rose MSF x1

  	And that's it!

  	What do you have backups of (if anything)? I'd love to know


----------



## baghdad81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Laura Mercier TM, Diorshow Mascara, that's it!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh my, if I type up all the BU's I have, I might still be typing on Christmas eve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	But to make a long story short: I only buy products that I am 100% convinced off, but then I do buy multiples. If I'm in doubt, I usually leave a product behind, but if I'm in love, I BU between 2 and 10, depending on how quickly I go through a product.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 1, 2011)

My BU List is pretty short, since new products come out so often that I fall in love with new things before I go thru BU's.  It has to be SUPER special and unique!

  	Strange Potion l/g (2 BU's)
  	Hibiscus (1 BU)
  	Deliciously Forbidden Mattene (1 BU by accident - ordered it again without realizing it!)
  	Dressed to Dazzle Dazzleglass

  	Let's Skate PP
  	Nubile PP

  	Benefit Prrrowl Mascara/ Lipgloss Combo

  	Chanel Dragon Rouge Allure Laque (2 BU's since I found out it's been discontinued)

  	Lightscapade (3 BU's)

  	226 Brush (1 BU)


----------



## sherm (Dec 4, 2011)

My BU list is pretty tiny. I usually prefer to get a variety of products but I fell hard for G&I so I have backups a few of those and my staple products. I used to buy my Everyday Minerals foundation 6 pots at a time since they do a volume discount, but my foundation formula has been eliminated and replaced with an inferior one (boo) so no more of that.

  	Here's my baby list:
  	Morning Frost pp (1)
  	Let's Skate pp (1)
  	Snowglobe bp (1—would love to make this 2 if I can find another at a store/counter)
  	Benefit Boi-ing Light concealer (1)
  	UDPP original (2)
  	EDM Intensive Ivory foundation (1)


----------



## rockin (Dec 4, 2011)

Candy Yum Yum
  	Athena's Kiss l/g
  	Apricot Pink pigment
  	Haute & Naughty Lash
  	Revenge Is Sweet l/g
  	Strange Potion l/g
  	Wicked Ways l/g
  	Atlantic Blue pro pan eyeshadow refill (accidental backup)


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 4, 2011)

So far

  	Lightscapade(2)
  	Genuine Treasure(1)
  	Half-Wild(1)
  	Nitrolicious(2)
  	AOMPL(1)
  	Runaway Red(1)
  	Hocus Pocus(1)
  	Petticoat(1)
  	Smooth Merge(1)
  	How Beautiful(1)


----------



## Romina1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I never back up but that's what I have

  	MAC Clarity mes (I'll never hit pan on the first one, I really don't know why I did it)
  	MAC Hibiscus l/s
  	Dior Aurora summer powder
  	NARS Orgasm blush
  	NARS Laguna bronzer

  	(NARS is not available in my country)


----------



## coffee1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I very rarely do backups - I never hit pan on anything, and I figure I'll have plenty of notice if something gets discontinued. 

  	That said, I recently bought a backup of an already-discontinued brush (Benefit's Get Bent liner brush - my all-time favorite brush). Mine is still going strong, but after almost losing it at a friend's house, I figured it was worth buying a second one before they get even harder to find.


----------



## geeko (Dec 7, 2011)

none i don't do backups...coz from past experience, whenever i backed up something, i always ended up giving away the backup coz i can't even finish 1/3 of the original product:X So i don't buy back ups anymore


----------



## geeko (Dec 7, 2011)

If u count brushes as backups, then yes i do have multiple of the same brushes... (I usually use only one of each and the rest i keep them new and un touched :X

  	and wait i have a back up of giorgo armani face fabric foundation, otherwise i have no back ups of cosmetics...


----------



## bennsgirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Stereo Rose MSF
  	Lightscapade MSF
  	Overdyed blush
  	Violetta l/s
  	Viva Glam Cyndi l/s
  	Go for it l/s
  	All of my purple life l/g
  	Chanel Dragon Rouge Allure Laque
  	Smoke and Diamonds e/s
  	Bubblegum l/s
  	Marine Life high light powder
  	Let's Skate paint pot
  	Ripe peach blush
  	Azalea Rose blush
  	Rare Exotic Mattene l/s
  	Thrills l/s
  	Gem of roses l/s
  	Eclectic edge l/g
  	Petticoat MSF
  	Sonia Kashuk Eye Definer in Taupe
  	Makeup Forever lipstick # 15 (LOOOOVE)
  	226 brush


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 11, 2012)

Viva glam Gaga! & I only backed it up so i could have a mint condition one for my collection! (I do love the color though and my 1st one is half gone... come to think of it maybe i should get a 3rd?!?!?!)


----------



## iqaganda (Jan 12, 2012)

Viva Glam Gaga L/S
  	MAC Something New L/S
  	MAC Pink Friday L/S
  	MAC Colour Me Coral L/S
  	MAC Morange L/S

  	MAC Marine Life Beauty Powder
  	MAC Blush Ombre in Azalea Blossom

  	That's so far I think that I've backed up...?


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Guerlain Precious lipstick #275 amazing!!!


----------



## FarrahFace (Jan 19, 2012)

Sleek blushes and LE iDivine palettes. 15-ish of my favorite red lipstick (they were cheapies to begin with then they were on clearance) and 2-3 BUs of other lipsticks. Thanks to eBay I also have about 20 bottles of my summer shade of L'Oreal HiP foundation and a couple hundred styli-styl pencils of various types and colors. So happy I have a fridge dedicated to storing my (non-powder) beauty BUs.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 21, 2012)

Feline eye khol (eventually gave that to my sister)
  	Brushes
  	Sassy Grass e/s


  	I like someone said everything I've ever backed up I ended up giving to my sister.
  	Except Flaunting It Kissible lipcolour


----------



## duckrodeo (Jan 24, 2012)

I tend to only back up what I know I will get sufficient use out of and mostly, it's limited edition items that I am 100% sure I will be crushed when they're used up.
  	This is what I have still unopened and tucked away safely in a cool, dark drawer and/or refridgerator for preservation:

  	Naked Bliss mattene (1)
  	Let's Skate p/p (2)
  	Morning Frost p/p (2)
  	For Effect p/p (2)
  	Narcissus cremesheen glass (2)
  	Viva Glam Cyndi l/s (2)
  	Viva Glam Gaga l/s (1)
  	Whirls & Twirls (2)
  	Sweet Sunrise l/s (2)
  	Pink Pigeon l/s (1)
  	Flamingo l/s (3)
  	Lightscapade MSF (2)
  	Stunner blush (1)
  	Embrace Me Lip Pencil (1)

  	I have a Smashbox mascara, 2 Buxom Bare Escentuals Mascaras, 2 Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes and a mascara sampler set from Sephora, as well - I bought those when they were on sale (Sephora friends & family, Black Friday, After X-mas sale) and now I will be sufficiently set for Mascara for the next year or so lol.
  	I also have 2 of the Urban Decay 15th Anniversary pencil sets because I knew damn well I would go through them and the price they had for the set of 15 pencils was awesome.


----------



## lmcmullen (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't do backups a lot, only when I really like something and know that I'll use it a ton, then be sad when I use it up.

  	My backup list as it stands now:

  	MAC Lightscapade
  	MAC Gem of Roses l/s
  	MAC Oh Oh Oh l/s x2
  	MAC Marquis D' l/s
  	MAC Glamora Castle e/s

  	And I have 1 each of the colored mascaras from Flightly since I liked the ones from Wonder Woman so much. They aren't exactly the same but count as backups to me.


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've backed up feline eye kohl only.. 2X my favorite eyeliner of all time!


----------



## princess sarah (Feb 5, 2012)

I have only a few backups of products that I love and also products that I use every day so as soon as i open the new one, i order or buy a spare so I am never without a product. I would be lost without these!!

  	Mac Pink Pigeon Lipstick
  	Mac Lightscapade MSF
  	Mac Prep and Prime Pressed Powder
  	Mac Treasure Hunt PP
  	Maybelline Falsies Mascara
  	Maybelline Unstoppable Eyeliner
  	Stila Smudge Stick in Stingray x 2
  	Stila All Day Liquid Eyeliner in black x 2


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Feb 11, 2012)

I really don't do back ups unless It's something I really love & know I will use. I got Nanogold when it came out with whatever the first collection & did use it up so when it repromoted I did back it up.  All of my purple life  Feline eye kohl, by accident & swapped it  And that's it lol but I think I will be getting back ups of Vintage grape Ombre & Narcissus


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

I only own one backup, and that's Undercurrent e/l. I've never hit pan on a blush or finished a lipstick, so at this point in my makeup usage, the only things I would backup are eyeliners and eyeshadows.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Feb 29, 2012)

Honestly, none...
  	But I wish I had another "Juiced" e/s.
  	It´s my favorite e/s, but I don´t dare to use it
  	as much as I want, because I want it to last forever!
  	It´s so sad!

  	And I´m thinking about buying another "Star Violet" e/s,
  	because it´s my second favorite and I use it the time.
  	It would be a freaking nightmare if they decided to remove it!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 1, 2012)

Brushes and La Femme blushes


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 2, 2012)

The stuff I use up regularly is stuff I can buy again (like foundation, mascara, brow set, etc).  I've never backed up anything limited edition, mostly because I know I won't use it up, or it'll be re-released (like Blonde and Brunette MSFs).  CCOs are excellent for finding discontinued stuff. 

  	I often have an extra clear brow set, mascara, bulk wipes, and possibly foundation ready to go mostly out of convenience since I do not like near a MAC store at all.  When MAC Pro does the free shipping is when I usually stock up on my every day essentials.  I wouldn't really consider this "backing up" though, more just being prepared!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 3, 2012)

Narcissus l/g (5)
  	Optimistic Orange (1)
  	Florida (1)
  	Restores Dazzle (1)
  	Quick Sizzle l/s(1)
  	Dish It up l/s (1)
  	Wholesome Fluidline (1)
  	Added Goodness Fluidline (1)
  	Gilt By Association (1)
  	Flaunting It Kissable Lipcolour (2)
  	Hush Hush Tendertone (1)
  	Brown Script (3) - I keep hoping this won't get discontinued after all.  I may stock up a few more - this is my perfect crease color!
  	Handwritten (3)
  	Fig. 1 (1)
  	Prince Noir (1)
  	Plum Bright (1)
  	Twilight MES (1)
  	Dark Indulgence MES (1) - gave it to a friend
  	Carbonized (3) - gave one to a friend
  	Street Cool s/s (3) - gave one to a friend

  	Been a little backup crazy since last summer.  I'm sure there are a few more, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## freakquency (Mar 30, 2012)

My backups:

  	Mac Lightscapade
  	Stereo Rose
  	Ripe Peach Ombre
  	Lady Gaga Pink Lipstick
  	Everhip
  	Hibiscus
  	Watch Me Simmer


----------



## NinaHouston (Apr 3, 2012)

moth brown, smoke and diamonds, and glamour for all lipglass.


----------



## doloreshazed (Apr 3, 2012)

I just sold them BUT I had back ups of UD's Get Baked & Rollergirl!


----------



## Suzich (Apr 5, 2012)

I have backed up brushes - MAC 217, 239 and 168

  	And I`m considering backing up UD Naked palette


----------

